# Footjoy Wintersof Gloves



## HRC99 (Oct 16, 2011)

It was a bit chilly but wasn't that cold this morning but the pair of Footjoy Wintersof Gloves that I'd ordered had dropped through the letterbox on Saturday morning and I was keen to give them a try - particularly as I'd never worn two gloves before.

The first thing to say about them is that they are small.  Not in a bad way but, I'm a medium-large normally, and these were not easy to get on.  So tricky, in fact, that I thought I'd got the wrong size.  Once they were on, they were very comfortable but they are definitely not for taking on and off through the round.

Once they're on, they're on.

The grip on them is excellent so playing in two gloves presented no problem to me at all.  They are very comfortable indeed and definitely keep your hands nice and warm.  The only real drawback with them is that their thickness (which keeps you warm) makes it a little difficult to go rummaging in your pockets.  They've gone part of the way in helping you to avoid having to go into your pockets by having a neat little elastic loop down the side of the left glove into which you can slide a tee.

I would like to have seen some kind of magnetic ball marker on them which would then stop you have to go anywhere near a pocket at all.

But, all in all, these are very good gloves indeed - offering excellent grip and keeping your hands very nice and toasty.  At under Â£15 a pair, I would also consider them to be good value too.

Obviously, this is only one wear but the first impression is very good indeed and I'll give some feedback in another few weeks when I've worn them a bit more.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 16, 2011)

I have the Kasco Winter Fit and they keep yours hands toasty when it's a bit nippy


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2011)

Just purchased a pair of McWets today as tomorrow looks horrible. I don't wear a glove ever so it'll feel weird to me.

I will be tempted with winter gloves if these are playable and useful.


----------



## rosecott (Oct 16, 2011)

Also never wear a glove except a pair of Macwets when it's streaming down - can't beat them!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 16, 2011)

rosecott said:



			Also never wear a glove except a pair of Macwets when it's streaming down - can't beat them!
		
Click to expand...


Thats good to hear, Bunkers on here swears by them as well.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent review HRC.

I oo have a pair of the Wintersof and find them excellent and well worth the money.

It's just a bit of a pain trying to get your ball out of the hole when its ful of water as you have gloves on both hands


----------



## rosecott (Oct 17, 2011)

Gareth said:



			It's just a bit of a pain trying to get your ball out of the hole when its ful of water as you have gloves on both hands 

Click to expand...

Take a tip from the Seniors - get a thingy on the end of your putter for lifting the ball.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 17, 2011)

rosecott said:



			Take a tip from the Seniors - get a thingy on the end of your putter for lifting the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I could bare the shame (..... Nor the abuse from my old fella)


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2011)

Pride comes before a fall!


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 24, 2011)

Based on this review I got a pair. Haven't taken them to the course yet as it has yet been cold enough but I do have a few winter rounds planned when it is likely to be frosty. Got ML as well and find them to be just the perfect size. Very comfortable and warm.


----------

